# fibreglass repair and repaint



## bigsi (Dec 13, 2006)

well some really considerate person reversed into the front bumper on the lotus last week, cause some bad damage to the bumper but thats all. i decided to do some fibreglass repair work on the bumper as it would be a waste to just throw it away.

i thought i had taken pics of the bumper with the damage but it seems i hadnt im afraid so i will pick it up after the fibreglass repair had been done but i will explain it.

i bought a tin a testrosyl fibrox fibre repair filler which is yellow and full of fibreglass strands, it also comes with a small tube of hardner. it takes a golf ball of fibrox to a pea of hardner and you mix it up well. prior to filling the damaged area you need to remove all the loose and damaged fibreglass.

when mixed use the spreader to apply into the area and get to a good level and shape, be careful not to use too much as you will be sanding it back later.

once it has dried you will need to block it back to remove tails, nibs and excess. once its all removed you can then clean the area and i then used tetrosyl 2k filler which complements the fibrox. both are professional grade products.

same thing here with mixing, golf to pea and mix well. when applying this dont over do it or you will ahve to sand loads of before you get to having a nice level finish.

once you have got where you are happy clean it again and give it a good dust of high build primer, when dry another couple of coats as shown here.









you now need to rub it back with wet and dry to reveal small holes and defects, when you find them you can get in there with more filler again as you can see here.









when its all ready and clean you can reprime it and begin wet sanding, there is a bit of a run in the primer on the right side of the plate area but that was blocked away









i wet sanded it back to a very smooth finish with varying grades of wet and dry paper and a soap wash solution in a spray bottle cleaning as i sanded. i then de-nibbed the surface and then wiped with a tack rag and pre paint.

i always use tetrosyl paint for any paint job that requires a spray can use, the reason is its professional grade paint in a can and the spray nozzle is really smooth the way the fan of paint comes out.

i dusted the bumper with a light bind coat and when dry gave it a first wet coat, keeping the wet line active all the time.

it took around 8 coats to get where i wanted with the satin black paint and its come up great.

















i wish i could have added the damage pictures but i didnt take them or my camera ard wont show them, either way it was not an easy job but worth it . if you get the chance to do a spot fibre repair do it the fibrox and 2k filler cost less than a tenner, the primers and paint the same. paper for sanding a few pence a sheet. worth a try before you buy a new part.

the bumpers on the car now and fits great. i will take a picture tomorrow to show you the fit.

si


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

did you use a lacquer after the satin paint???

im doing the same except with my whole car


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

..post the pics of it back on the car when u get a chance!
:thumb:


----------



## spotlamp (Mar 30, 2008)

Paulm31 said:


> did you use a lacquer after the satin paint???
> 
> im doing the same except with my whole car


I'd like to know the same as I'm planning on undertaking a similar task and don't have a clue as to whether I need it or not.

Cheers
H


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

adding laquer after the satin black will give you a gloss black finish. just leave it as it is.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

also when sanding use a different colour than final colour (as in use red if doing black, black if doing red) so you can see when the primer has been sanded down properly.

By doing a quick "dust" over the primer that will show up any ridges, pinholes etc and once you have "colour sanded" it should be ideal for top coat.


----------



## TheRealStig (Aug 24, 2009)

Where did you buy the tetrosyl fibrofil filler from? i cant find it anywhere except for ebay


----------

